# Chi ha vinto Masterchef Italia 2015? Scoop di Striscia la Notizia



## admin (3 Marzo 2015)

Striscia la notizia, nella puntata che andrà in onda questa sera, 3 Marzo 2015, annuncerà il vincitore di Masterchef Italia 2015. La promessa è stata fatta da Antonio Ricci, regista e "padre" della trasmissione Mediaset. Un colpo basso a Sky. La puntata finale, con tanto di proclamazione del vincitore di Masterchef, è già stata registrata. Probabilmente c'è stata una fuga di notizie. E Mediaset è pronta a rovinare il gioco alla concorrenza.

Questa sera, dunque, si saprà chi avrà vinto Masterchef 2015: Stefano, Nicolò o Amelia?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Striscia la notizia, nella puntata che andrà in onda questa sera, 3 Marzo 2015, annuncerà il vincitore di Masterchef Italia 2015. La promessa è stata fatta da Antonio Ricci, regista e "padre" della trasmissione Mediaset. Un colpo basso a Sky. La puntata finale, con tanto di proclamazione del vincitore di Masterchef, è già stata registrata. Probabilmente c'è stata una fuga di notizie. E Mediaset è pronta a rovinare il gioco alla concorrenza.
> 
> Questa sera, dunque, si saprà chi avrà vinto Masterchef 2015: Stefano, Nicolò o Amelia?



Spero sia uno scherzo di qualche tipo (o che gli avvocati siano in azione),perché sarebbe una pagliacciata vergognosa.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2015)

Perché non hanno fatto la proclamazione in diretta come lo scorso anno? certo che sarebbe un'inc epica..


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2015)

E' indubbiamente un'ottima mossa di striscia per alzare i suoi ascolti, vera o non vera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Striscia la notizia, nella puntata che andrà in onda questa sera, 3 Marzo 2015, annuncerà il vincitore di Masterchef Italia 2015. La promessa è stata fatta da Antonio Ricci, regista e "padre" della trasmissione Mediaset. Un colpo basso a Sky. La puntata finale, con tanto di proclamazione del vincitore di Masterchef, è già stata registrata. Probabilmente c'è stata una fuga di notizie. E Mediaset è pronta a rovinare il gioco alla concorrenza.
> 
> Questa sera, dunque, si saprà chi avrà vinto Masterchef 2015: Stefano, Nicolò o Amelia?



*Lo chef Barbieri su Twitter: Il popolo di #masterchefit e tutti noi siamo sconcertati per il gesto irrispettoso da parte di #striscia la notizia #striscianospoiler*


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Lo chef Barbieri su Twitter: Il popolo di #masterchefit e tutti noi siamo sconcertati per il gesto irrispettoso da parte di #striscia la notizia #striscianospoiler*


Guarda, se Striscia dovesse farlo, godrei per quello sbruffone. A scherzi a parte mostrò un'arroganza insopportabile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2015)

Non penso comunque che per lo staff di striscia sia stato difficile sapere chi ha vinto, alla fine è una vittoria assegnata mesi fa


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non penso comunque che per lo staff di striscia sia stato difficile sapere chi ha vinto, alla fine è una vittoria assegnata mesi fa



Esatto. Basta un amico del vincitore che se la canta. O un tecnico, un cameraman, etc etc. 

L'anno scorso nominarono il vincitore live, in diretta. Non potevano farlo anche quest'anno?


----------



## aleslash (3 Marzo 2015)

Dubito che lo diranno veramente


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Basta un amico del vincitore che se la canta. O un tecnico, un cameraman, etc etc.
> 
> *L'anno scorso nominarono il vincitore live, in diretta. Non potevano farlo anche quest'anno?*



Il programma era parso un po' impacciato e avevo pure letto di problemi con grosse scommesse puntate su Federico il giorno della finale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2015)

Sono veramente degli idioti questi di striscia, mi auguro davvero che falliscano miseramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2015)

Hanno detto addirittura la classifica finale.
Patetici imbecilli.


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Marzo 2015)

Che mossa meschina e infantile, sky sicuramente farà causa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2015)

Ma se il servizio si fosse limitato alla faccenda di Nicolò era anche giusto, ma la necessità di dire la classifica? In ogni caso tifavo proprio per


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Stefano


daje


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2015)

Imho al 99% toglieranno la finale dalla programmazione


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Imho al 99% toglieranno la finale dalla programmazione



Al 99% non lo faranno invece


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2015)

Onestamente che abbiano detto la classifica, a me non interessa proprio. Inoltre nel programma hanno fatto partecipare anche un cuoco affermato, dai. Poi ci sono tanti altri problemi più gravi e stiamo a parlare di una pagliacciata come Masterchef.


----------



## smallball (4 Marzo 2015)

sono contento per Stefano


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Marzo 2015)

*Lo chef Sadler,contattato dal Corriere,ha negato categoricamente il presunto passato lavorativo di Nicolò nel suo ristorante.*


----------



## Aron (4 Marzo 2015)

Ripicca di Mediaset alla telenovela Galliani-Sky sulla linea del fuorigioco?


----------



## Morghot (4 Marzo 2015)

Non ho letto e non leggerò niente per spoiler ma che scoop è spoilerare la vittoria di un programma registrato mesi fa, ma son seri? Boh speriamo striscia esploda quanto prima.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Marzo 2015)

Sarà stata una cosa fatta per ripicca, cmq godo per alcuni chef che lavorano lì dentro, che sono di un'arroganza unica.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2015)

Comunque striscia ora pensa di aver smascherato sky e magnolia, ma non lo capiscono che è tutto registrato e deciso da mesi?  poi se l'intenzione era di abbassare gli ascolti missà che hanno fallito di brutto


----------



## smallball (5 Marzo 2015)

in tutta la vicenda ho guadagnato che finalmente ho conosciuto un nuovo vocabolo: spoilerare,di cui ignoravo bellamente l'esistenza


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2015)

Ma quanto sono caduti in basso a mediaset ? che schifo.. fossi io in sky farei causa a sti pagliacci fino a fargli tirare fuori ogni centesimo ..


----------



## prebozzio (5 Marzo 2015)

Questa è una pericolosissima prima volta.

Chiaro che stiamo parlando "solo" di tv, ma allora per rovinare gli ascolti alla concorrenza i rivali cominceranno a svelare i finali delle serie, dei programmi registrati etc?


----------



## Hammer (5 Marzo 2015)

Iniziativa penosa. A Striscia si devono solo vergognare, dispetto costosissimo da bambini dell'asilo. Spero sia un boomerang


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2015)

Ma la cosa buffa è che a striscia stanno facendo credere che sia uno scoop incredibile rivelare il vincitore (come se questo rendesse marcia la competizione), quando è stato scelto mesi fa e bastava trovare la talpa per farselo dire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2015)

Ho evitato accuratamente ogni fonte di spoiler, e mi sono goduto la finale in barba ai buffoni di Striscia. Pezzenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2015)

Ah comunque leggevo ora... crollo di ascolti negli ultimi due giorni per Striscia la notizia.
Quanto godo


----------

